# Turbo 02 SER



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I've looked around and I've put this list together for a turbo kit and I'd like your opinion on it, if anything is missing or something is not right.

Turbo Kit: (http://www.powertechimports.com/)
-SAFC II
-Standard kit with t3/4 3251 turbo
-oil feed and return lines and all flanges and bolts
-Greddy oil adapter (pre tapped for 1/8” NPT)
-water feed and return lines, clamps, and adapters for upper and lower rad hose
-Coated 2.5” J-tube, gaskets and bolts
-3” mid pipe w/ flex tube
-Coated Protech hi-velocity manifold
-Garrett intercooler (385HP)
-All aluminum intercooler piping w/BOV flange black
-All silicone couplers and T-bolt clamps black
-Bosch BOV with recirculation hose
-3” aluminum turbo inlet pipe w/hose adapters, MAF adapter and true K&N filter
-Billet fuel rail with fittings w/ gauge adapter
-370cc Delphi injectors (flow balanced)
-Injector harness w/heat shrink and solder
-Billet fuel filter
-Bosch 1 to 1 ratio Fuel pressure regulator
-COMPLETE drop in fuel tank canister with Walbro 255lph pump
-Autometer Boost gauge and mounting cup $4095 US + $150 (shipping)

Cold Air Intake: AEM Cold Air Intake $158.25

Boost Gauge: -30"HG-25PSI Boost Gauge (with red LED, $4.00) $30.00

Ehxaust: (http://www.protech-fabrication.com/)
-QR25DE Spec V Downpipes Constructed Out of 16 gauge Mild Steel ceramic coated TIG Welded 3" $490.00

Catback: (http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/) Borla Exhaust System SKU: 11740 $297.49


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you dont need the CAI and is the Borla catback 3 inches?


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes it is, I just want the CAI because of the sound that it makes, a friend of mine has a 04 Jetta GLI that has a recirculator on it as well and his car sound better with the CAI than with the stock intake.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Sentra SER said:


> Yes it is, I just want the CAI because of the sound that it makes, a friend of mine has a 04 Jetta GLI that has a recirculator on it as well and his car sound better with the CAI than with the stock intake.




wow...you dont need the CAI because you cant USE the CAI on a turbo car man..well you can but it wont bolt on by any means, it has to be customized..but why spend 200$ on a CAI when you can fabricate your own intake pipe and just have the recirulation welded in place.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Sentra SER said:


> Yes it is, I just want the CAI because of the sound that it makes, a friend of mine has a 04 Jetta GLI that has a recirculator on it as well and his car sound better with the CAI than with the stock intake.



you can't use a CAI on our cars with turbo kits bro.

If you're getting a turbo kit for the sound of it.........I suggest you just sell your car right now and go buy a video game or something. 

turbo kits are for performance, not rice factor.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

btw....
1) that borla exhaust isn't a full exhaust, it's an axle back. Which will do you ZERO good.
2) the borla exhaust is NOT 3" in diameter....it's most likely 2.25" or 2.5" at the largest.

you need a full 3" exhaust......www.vrsexhaust.com or you can get a full 3" exhaust with muffler from powertech imports


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Alright no cold air. And I'll take a look at the cat back, should I go with aluminized or stainless steel? Does everything else look ok?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh and by the way, even if you did put a CAI on it, you won't get a mean grumble with the turbo on it. It almost eliminates it.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Aluminized is fine. VRS 3 inch piping is the way to go with a Magnaflow muffler. You can get it for 400 shipped.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Youre going to have the turbo spooling sound and a blow off valve, f* the intake sound!


----------

